# Portsnap missed.



## bryn1u (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello,

After installed FreeBSD-10.3 i I haven't got portsnap(8). Error:

```
root#portsnap
command not found
```
I just extracted ports.tar.gz but isn't solve my problem. There isn't package to install something like portsnap. `pkg search` and ports show nothing. Is there any way to install it manually ?

Thanks,


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 16, 2016)

portsnap(8) is in base for all versions from 5.5 upwards (including 6.0, which was released before 5.5).  In previous versions it was installed from ports (sysutils/portsnap).


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 16, 2016)

bryn1u said:


> Hello,
> 
> After installed FreeBSD-10.3 i I haven't got portsnap(8). Error:
> 
> ...


portsnap(8) is part of the base system. It is located in /usr/sbin. Your problem is not related to the presence or not of the ports collection; indeed if the ports tree is not installed  `portsnap` can fetch and extract it by itself.
Try specifing the full path: `/usr/sbin/portsnap`


----------



## sidetone (Mar 18, 2016)

cpm said:


> portsnap(8) is in base for all versions from 5.5 upwards (including 6.0, which was released before 5.5).


 The book I had didn't even tell me that, so I didn't know about portsnap(8) during the 6.* branches. It only told me about cvsup, and another book informed that csup(1) was available after 6.2. I've started using FreeBSD on and off since 6.1 after I got that book.

bryn1u, did you try `apropos portsnap` or another search term like "ports tree", to see if it's there.


Maxnix said:


> Try specifying the full path:  /usr/sbin/portsnap



Otherwise I'd run the `apropos` command to see if a program has been replaced, which shouldn't be the case here.


----------

